# Parking at Birmingham Airport ?



## Tmax (Aug 5, 2006)

Greetings all, I haven't posted for quite some time but have been lurking around reading with interest. I will be back in the UK for a couple of weeks in September and during my trip I will need to travel from Birmingham International Airport to Belfast. The plan is to leave the van at Birmingham for 3 days and pick it up on our return. Anybody know of secure parking either at the airport or very near ? NCP who run the car parks indicate that unless the van fits into a normal space it is a "no go" My van is a Hymer C655 and is 6.5 mtrs long. I am in a bit of a hurry as time is running out.



Toujours a Vacances


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Parking*

Hi

The railway station at the airport - known as "Birmingham International" has a large car park. The station is operated by Virgin Trains. I suggest you call them. The station is staffed 24 hours. I do not know what the security is like.

Russell


----------



## LandCruiser (Feb 12, 2006)

Used to live in the area and commute out of B'ham Intnl train station.

DON'T leave your van on the Station carpark for three days !!! I've seen too many smashed car windows there over the years after cars have been left just for one night, overnight.

Would suggest the van would be much safer "stored" on the "nearby" C&CC site at Kingsbury Water Park (order a taxi out and use one back from the airport); book a stay for the three or four days and let the wardens know what you are doing, they're a good bunch. I've used the site in recent times and can recommend it.

Brian.


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Try Hollyfast Caravan Park I know they do storage, they might do you a deal for 3 nights, its just outside coventry about 5 minutes of the A45.
no harm in asking.
Hollyfast Caravan Park
Wall Hill Road
Allesley
Coventry
CV5 9EL
024 7633 6411 
[email protected]

http://www.hollyfastcaravanpark.co.uk/


----------

